# Adidas Superstar vs VANS V66 vs 32 Session



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Fit is number one. But understanding your situation make sure you have a good return policy to work with.

Vans. The Session had a fair few warranty issues with us this year and Adidas haven't proven they know how to make a good boot yet.

Also based on those three recs, look at the Ride Fuse too.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I liked the Sessions but they softened up quite a bit after 30ish days. Had the lashed the year before and those went to pure mush after one season. If you ride a decent amount I'd step up to the TM2 if you go with 32. Also the BOA covers more of your foot than your ankle so I found it pretty ineffective as far as increased heel hold. The O ring pockets in the liner are nice feature though.

No experience with the other boots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> I liked the Sessions but they softened up quite a bit after 30ish days. Had the lashed the year before and those went to pure mush after one season. If you ride a decent amount I'd step up to the *TM2* if you go with 32. Also the BOA covers more of your foot than your ankle so I found it pretty ineffective as far as increased heel hold. The O ring pockets in the liner are nice feature though.
> 
> No experience with the other boots.


all you need to know


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TM2's have foam soles. Only thing you need to know.




If the TM2 really fits that good, get the XLT version that has a Vibram sole. You shouldn't have to get new boots after sixty days cause you wore through the soles.


----------



## blackjek (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

Having crawled thru the web. Almost no reviews for superstar or session. Mostly product intro. 

Seems like TM-2 is highly regarded thou. 

I only board about 10 or less each year. There's no snow where I am. So TM-2 Shd hold out ok. I reckon it's not too stiff? 

And considering have slight narrow feet but flat foot ie. Pushes my shoes sideways when I stand cos I dun have an arch. Will the boots fit ok?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Nivek said:


> TM2's have foam soles. Only thing you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XLTs seemed like a good boot but they were super bulky. Reduced footprint lengthwise but they were super wide and thick around the ankle. I ordered a pair of size 11s and I struggled to get them to fit in the heel loop of my L/XL Union bindings.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

blackjek said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Having crawled thru the web. Almost no reviews for superstar or session. Mostly product intro.
> 
> ...


Out of the box they are stiff. I've only tried them on, but based on my experience with other 32 boots (and reviews from others on here) they should break into a nice medium stiff flex after about 10 days. 

32 and Ride both run a bit narrow around the heel and wider in the toe box. Beyond that it's completely impossible to describe a boots fit as everyone is different. Most higher end boots these days have quality liners that will conform to your foot with some heat molding as long as your in the right size. As Nivek said just order from somewhere with a decent return policy.


----------



## fate (Aug 13, 2016)

32 or VANS for me


----------

